# une femme, en se livrant à des soins



## mariox

"..._la nature des femmes leur est d'un grand secours dans les afflictions...Une femme, en se livrant à *des soins* qui prolongent son souci, le trompe beaucoup mieux_."

Est-ce que les soins sont ici les travaux de ménage, ou les préoccupations, les soucis?


----------



## quinoa

Il faut, je crois, élargir le contexte.


----------



## mariox

quinoa said:


> Il faut, je crois, élargir le contexte.



"_Une femme, en se livrant a des soins qui prolongent son souci, le trompe beaucoup mieux_."

Il n'y a plus, désolé! Est-ce que ça aide?


----------



## quinoa

Cela signifie-t-il que les femmes s'activent pour éviter de penser à leurs soucis?


----------



## tilt

quinoa said:


> Cela signifie-t-il que les femmes s'activent pour éviter de penser à leurs soucis?


Et permettent, par ce fait, qu'ils se prolongent...
C'est une explication plausible.

Mais le terme _soin_s me semble quand même étrangement choisi.
Ne sait-on pas d'où est tirée cette phrase ? De quelle époque elle date ?


----------



## mariox

quinoa said:


> Cela signifie-t-il que les femmes s'activent pour éviter de penser à leurs soucis?



oui, au fond c'est ça, mais est-ce qu'on peux dire ça (les besoins) en un ou deux mots?


----------



## quinoa

Comment est-ce que le paragraphe se poursuit? Ces besoins, c'est vraiment bizarre...


----------



## mariox

tilt said:


> Et permettent, par ce fait, qu'ils se prolongent...
> C'est une explication plausible.
> 
> Mais le terme _soin_s me semble quand même étrangement choisi.
> Ne sait-on pas d'où est tirée cette phrase ? De quelle époque elle date ?



du roman écrit au début du XXe siècle

oui, _soins_ est aussi très étrange...

et quel est, d'après vous, le synonyme de _besoins_ au ce cas?


----------



## mariox

quinoa said:


> Comment est-ce que le paragraphe se poursuit? Ces besoins, c'est vraiment bizarre...



c'est la fin de ce paragraphe (et de ce chapitre) où on compare les réactions d'un homme et d'une femme aux afflictions qu'ils subissent:

on y dit qu'un homme: "tache d'oublier en se rejetant dans son travail et qu'une femme "en se livrant a des soins...trompe le souci beaucoup mieux".


----------



## tilt

mariox said:


> du roman écrit au début du XXe siècle
> 
> oui, _soins_ est aussi très étrange...
> 
> et quel est, d'après vous, le synonyme de _besoins_ au ce cas?


Attendez, quelque chose m'échappe.
On parle de _soins _ou de _besoins_, ici ? Je ne vois mentionné _besoins _nulle part dans le texte !


----------



## quinoa

Je pense que c'est une allusion, symboliquement parlant, bien sûr, au rôle réparateur et consolateur de la femme ou de la mère (elle soigne , guérit, etc.)
Enfin je crois..?!
Je ne peux pas croire que l'on cherche à dire que pour fuir ses afflictions une femme se jette dans les tâches ménagères, alors que l'homme s'enferme dans le travail.
Quel genre d'ouvrage est-ce?


----------



## mariox

tilt said:


> Attendez, quelque chose m'échappe.
> On parle de _soins _ou de _besoins_, ici ? Je ne vois mentionné besoin nulle part dans le texte !



je m'excuse, c'est ma faute!

une phrase d'avant dit: _Une grande déception transpose un désir dans le rêve avec une force de fixation insensée et, chez elle, le rêve se nourrit de *besognes*._

donc, il ne s'agit pas des _besoins_, mais des _*besognes*_

Est-ce que c'est plus clair maintenant?



quinoa said:


> Je pense que c'est une allusion, symboliquement parlant, bien sûr, au rôle réparateur et consolateur de la femme ou de la mère (elle soigne , guérit, etc.)
> Enfin je crois..?!
> Je ne peux pas croire que l'on cherche à dire que pour fuir ses afflictions une femme se jette dans les tâches ménagères, alors que l'homme s'enferme dans le travail.
> Quel genre d'ouvrage est-ce?



C'est le roman avec des propos qui sont des fois assez misogynes et des opinions conservatives et même antisémites (Il s'agit de P.D. La Rochelle)


----------



## quinoa

Bon eh ben, bon courage.


----------



## tilt

mariox said:


> C'est le roman avec des propos qui sont des fois assez misogynes et des opinions conservatives et même antisémites (Il s'agit de P.D. La Rochelle)


Cet état d'esprit était celui de la plupart des gens, à cette époque, hélas.
Il était tout à fait normal de considérer les femmes, les Noirs, les Juifs (pour ne citer qu'eux) comme, au mieux, des personnes à qui la nature avait refusé le privilège d'être un honnête homme blanc et civilisé...

Pour en revenir à la question initiale, je me demande si finalement, _soins _ne serait pas à prendre au sens donné ici par le TLFi :


> *SOIN*, subst. masc.*
> 2.* _Absol., vx_.     Souci, inquiétude.


En ressassant "tranquillement" ses soucis, la femme, finalement, réussirait à éviter de leur donner trop d'importance.

Je crois en tous cas qu'il ne faut pas voir dans _soins _un quelconque rapport avec _besognes_.


----------



## mariox

quinoa said:


> Bon eh ben, bon courage.



Oui, merci, il m'en faudra, vraiment!

Enfin, quel pourrait être le synonyme de _soins_?

> _En ressassant "tranquillement" ses soucis, la femme, finalement, réussirait à éviter    de leur donner trop d'importance._


Merci, *tilt, *j'ai finalement compris! Donc, au fond, les hommes échappent dans leur travail et les femmes ressassent ce souci afin de le faire moins lourd...

**** Règle 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## tilt

Je ne vois hélas aucun synonyme pour le seul mot _soins _dans cette phrase, si ce n'est remplacer _en se livrant à des soins qui prolongent son souci _par _en ressassant son souci_, justement.


----------



## mariox

Oui, c'est ça! Excellent! Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

J'arrive tard, mais je pense que soins correspond plutôt à des activités, des occupations liées au malheur qui les frappe. Ce sont traditionnellement les femmes qui s'occupent des malades, les soignent, les accompagnent, les prennent en charge, comme elles prennent en charge les enfants, les vieux...


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'arrive tard, mais je pense que soins correspond plutôt à des activités, des occupations liées au malheur qui les frappe. Ce sont traditionnellement les femmes qui s'occupent des malades, les soignent, les accompagnent, les prennent en charge, comme elles prennent en charge les enfants, les vieux...


Tu comprendrais donc qui _prolongent son souci _comme voulant dire _qui découlent de son souci_, c'est ça ?
Mais ne penses-tu pas alors que la femme ferait beaucoup plus que _tromper _son souci, puisqu'elle s'activerait pour y apporter une solution ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

tilt said:


> Tu comprendrais donc qui _prolongent son souci _comme voulant dire _qui découlent de son souci_, c'est ça ?
> Mais ne penses-tu pas alors que la femme ferait beaucoup plus que _tromper _son souci, puisqu'elle s'activerait pour y apporter une solution ?


Je n'ai pas dû m'exprimer correctement, la "nature" des femmes c'est de gérer et en gérant ce qui découle "du souci", elles l'affrontent (alors que les hommes cherchent plutôt une échappatoire dans le travail), se mesurent à lui, tout en donnant l'impression de le subir. (pas certaine d'être plus claire  )


----------

